# IBM X61 Tablet pen dosen't work?



## free_daemon (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have an problem by getting the pen of my tablet working.
Have anyone here a Tablet and getting the pen working?

I have installed "/usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom" and add the following to xorg.conf.

```
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" [color="Red"]# ?[/color]
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "USB"           "on" [color="Red"]# ?[/color]
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" [color="Red"]# ?[/color]
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "USB"           "on"  [color="Red"]# ?[/color]
EndSection
```

I don't know how to figure out the tabled device and the required kernel module.

I hope anyone here can help me to get it work.


----------

